

Porting Half Life with Xash3D: Not Strictly Straightforward - ekianjo
http://pandoralive.info/?p=5043.

======
Xylemon
I remember a while back Xash3D was a very illegal project gathering code from
many other projects (sometimes without any form of credit). I'm unsure if the
situation has dramatically changed, but I still wouldn't trust the project.

~~~
ekianjo
On Github:

> Xash3D Engine is a custom Gold Source Engine rewritten from scratch.

If that is really true, how can it be illegal ?

------
ikeboy
I see Half Life 3 in the title.

